# NAKED 3…Yay or Nay?



## princesskaren (Dec 19, 2013)

What do you guys think about the Naked 3 and the rosy/gold tones?
  Im not too sure how I feel about it yet. I own the 1 and 2 and although I like them I don't reach for them as much as I should, but I don't regret buying them. I think they are great quality but I wish there were more mattes and less fallout (at least in 1 and 2). 

  Im light yellow/olive skin tone with very dark brown hair and eyes so I'm not too sure if these rosy colors will look good on me. I don't own any pinks so it would really expand my collection but not sure how much I will like them on myself. Im waiting to see more tutorials to get an idea. 

  What are your opinions? And experiences with rosy colors? Do you think this palette is worth the money?


----------



## novocainedreams (Dec 19, 2013)

I bought this palette a couple weeks ago now and have used it every day. I own the original Naked and the N3 is my favorite by far. I love the rosy pinks and think this palette far exceeds the other, in my opinion. As far as your skin tone, I can't comment, as I lean neutral-pink in my undertones and am very fair. However, it seems like this palette is really working for most people who get it. I got lucky and it only cost me $36, but I would pay full price after having used it now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 19, 2013)

For me I love it. The colors all blend well and flatter me. However I do need a white base for some of the shades to show up. All and all it is well worth it.


----------



## princesskaren (Dec 19, 2013)

novocainedreams said:


> I bought this palette a couple weeks ago now and have used it every day. I own the original Naked and the N3 is my favorite by far. I love the rosy pinks and think this palette far exceeds the other, in my opinion. As far as your skin tone, I can't comment, as I lean neutral-pink in my undertones and am very fair. However, it seems like this palette is really working for most people who get it. I got lucky and it only cost me $36, but I would pay full price after having used it now.


  Great to hear that your enjoying this palette! I will probably end up getting it just because its so tempting since i own the first two. I will try to wait until i can get it using a gift card or discount that way i don't feel so guilty lol


----------



## Lynlia (Dec 19, 2013)

I've been pleasantly surprised by it! I'm on the pale side of light yellow/olive with dark brown hair/eyes and was afraid it would make me look like death, but I was wrong! It's really flattering. I've also had to use a white base or use a few of the shadows wet so they'll stand out more.  I think it was worth buying though.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have heard a few people say it doesn't work well for women of color and I must say I disagree, I love it. I am an NC50 and the colors look beautiful on my skin tone. I am very happy that I purchased it.


----------



## ohmissdee (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm excited to get one now. I lost my N2 and have been relying on my Naked Basics but my sephora finally got a shipment of these!


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Dec 20, 2013)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I have heard a few people say it doesn't work well for women of color and I must say I disagree, I love it. I am an NC50 and the colors look beautiful on my skin tone. I am very happy that I purchased it.


  Really! I'm NC45 and the colors are gorgeous on my tone. In fact, I prefer pinky tones on my skin any other shade.

  Now I don't care for silver, glitter, etc. I believe it looks harsh on me.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Dec 21, 2013)

Here are my swatches! I am Nc45-nc50


----------



## LavenderPearl (Dec 21, 2013)

Nay for right now. I'm NW45 and I _love_ pink and rosy-toned shadows. That being said, I swatched Naked3 and it didn't move me whatsoever. I much prefer the LORAC Unzipped palette! It's cheaper and I think the shadows perform better than any UD shadows I own.


----------



## LesleeLane (Dec 21, 2013)

I didn't even know that was out!


----------



## elektra513 (Dec 22, 2013)

Nay for me. My skin tone is med-dark, very golden, so rose-gold tones do look good on me, but to me the N3 is more pinky/pastel/cool than rose gold. I've swatched in store and found some of the shadows to be quite chalky as well. I only liked maybe two of the shadows out of the whole thing; nevermind that UD refuses to do more mattes. I have the original Naked Palette and I rarely use it (however it is the best pick for my skin tone out of all the Nakeds). I prefer Stila In the Light to that for similar reasons...Despite my moderate collection of UD products, they are slowly falling out of my good graces, and N3 did not help.

  Another vote for Lorac Unzipped!! It has more rose-gold shadows in deeper tones, which looks significantly better on darker skin IMO. UD Naked is "naked" for somebody, but it ain't me, lol!


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Dec 23, 2013)

I am definitely liking this palette. I didn't believe the hype until I saw it in person and swatched them. The pinky tones definitely separate it from the previous two palettes. I am happy with the matte shades, plus there's a satin-like highlight color and "Blackheart" which is one of my favorites in the palette. If I were to pick (after owning all three palettes), I would pick Naked3, Naked and then Naked2.


----------



## Kayvona (Dec 30, 2013)

I had never purchased any of the Naked palettes but when Naked3 dropped and I saw all the hype I finally gave in. I loved the colors when I saw others swatch it so when Sephora finally got it I ordered it immediately. I am NC40 and I have to say the colors just don't work well for me. I actually was very disappointed and not to mention it smelt like Gasoline!!! I couldn't even use it without getting a headache. So it was definitely a Nay for me. I bought Naked a week later and I LOVE it so much more. I only paid $42 but I returned it because that is too much money just to go to waste. I am happy with my Naked Palette and it's all I need right now from the Naked Collection. Next on my list to get is Lorac Pro Palette!!!!


----------



## colormefab (Jan 2, 2014)

Im an NW45/NW46 and this palette does NOTHING for me. I so much prefer the original one more. Im so disappointed because the colors are beautiful in theory but in practice, they're a bust. Might as well add it to my growing kit.


----------



## colormefab (Jan 2, 2014)

the Lorac Unzipped palette has always been on my wishlist and you guys are putting it at number one. Wish I would've saved my coin for the N3.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 2, 2014)

colormefab said:


> the Lorac Unzipped palette has always been on my wishlist and you guys are putting it at number one. Wish I would've saved my coin for the N3.


  The Lorac Unzipped Palette  is gorgeous. Lorac's shadows are so velvety, just a dream to work with. I'm NC 44/45 and the N3 shadows are beautiful on my skin.  I have all the Naked palettes and I must say that 1 and 3 are my favorites. Another great Lorac set the Lorac Eye Candy set that was out Christmas 2012.


----------



## colormefab (Jan 2, 2014)

DeeDee2013 said:


> The Lorac Unzipped Palette  is gorgeous. Lorac's shadows are so velvety, just a dream to work with. I'm NC 44/45 and the N3 shadows are beautiful on my skin.  I have all the Naked palettes and I must say that 1 and 3 are my favorites. Another great Lorac set the Lorac Eye Candy set that was out Christmas 2012.


  Thanks for the suggestion. I have the Pro Palette which I LOVE so I already know the quality of the Unzipped Palette will be outstanding.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 2, 2014)

I do not like the Lorac Pro Palette.  Ulta had a great on them over the holiday. I believe it was the palette, an eyeliner and primer for less than $40.00 and I could not buy it. I think it's the colors and the size of the shadows that turn me off....shrug!  

  The UD Vice palette just doesn't make any sense to me....clown colors!!!


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 2, 2014)

I MIGHT be having some buyer's remorse for purchasing this. I bought it quickly right once it released online and have barely touched it!! ;-( I think it's because I wear glasses and will opt for a bold lip over eye shadow when I'm lazy!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 2, 2014)

kimanhtruong said:


> I MIGHT be having some buyer's remorse for purchasing this. I bought it quickly right once it released online and have barely touched it!! ;-( I think it's because I wear glasses and will opt for a bold lip over eye shadow when I'm lazy!
> 
> Isn't then Naked3 really great since it's neutral eyeshadows which can be safely worn together with a bold lip?
> 
> ...


  Unzipped palette quality is outstanding but you can't compare that and pro palette, because the eyeshadow ingredients are completely different =)

  PRO Palette Eye Shadow: Talc, Zinc Stearate , Dimethicone, Mineral Oil, Ethylhexyl Palmitate, Boron Nitride, Silica, Methicone, Kaolin, Synthetic Fluorphlogopite, Methylparaben, Water (Aqua), Lauroyl Lysine, Propylparaben, Propylene Glycol, Cucumis Sati vus (Cucumber) Fruit Extract, Carum Petroselinum (Parsley) Extract, Echinacea Purpurea Extract, Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Peel Extract, Calendula Officinalis Flower Extract, Althaea Officinalis Root Extract. May Contain: Mica, Iron Oxides (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499), Titanium Dioxide (CI 77891), Ferric Ferrocyanide (CI 77510), Carmine (CI 75470).

*LORAC UNZIPPED SHIMMER & MATTE EYE SHADOW PALETTE:* MICA, ETHYLHEXYL PALMITATE, ZINC STEARATE, CAPRYLYL GLYCOL, PHENOXYETHANOL, ISOPENTYLDIOL MAY CONTAIN / PEUT CONTENIR: IRON OXIDES (CI 77491, CI 77492, CI 77499), TITANIUM DIOXIDE (CI 77891), ULTRAMARINES (CI 77007), CARMINE (CI 75470), YELLOW 5 LAKE (CI 19140), MANGANESE VIOLET (CI 77742), BISMUTH OXYCHLORIDE (CI 77163), BLUE 1 LAKE (CI 42090), FERRIC FERROCYANIDE (CI 77510)


----------



## Kaori (Jan 2, 2014)

I have both Lorac Unzipped and Naked 3 and while I love them both, I prefer Naked3 (I'm fair neutral skin tone, brown eyes). The Unzipped is more brownish/bronzish than naked3 and feels more warm.
   Here is really great comparison review of both:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=undOuCG-FhM


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, Laura's video was really great at showcasing how different Naked3 and Unzipped actually are. Great reference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Kaori, thanks for that ingredient list! I always wondered how I thought the Unzipped palette was so great, but hated the powdery mess that was LORAC Pro.


----------



## kimanhtruong (Jan 3, 2014)

@Kaori - good point! For 2014, I'm working on making sure I work my way through these palettes!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jan 3, 2014)

I posted this in a MAC thread but I just want to see what you all think. I'm going to go thru & read these at another time but my computer is going to shut down & I want to post before...  Please don't take offense to my opinions.   I had both Naked 1 & 2. I rarely used my Naked 1 & sold my Naked 2 because I could not make it work like I can with my MAC ESs & pigments. Curiosity got the best of me & I caved & bought Naked 3 & Vice 2 but I'm scared to use Vice b/c I, too, am a MAC girl. On the other hand, I really love the looks that people do with their UD ESs & think the swatches I've seen of the Smoked & Vice Palettes are great. Now, I'm in love with their new LSs, I absolutely think they are beautiful. So. I was hoping that perhaps with their new formula maybe Vice 2 & Naked 3 will work for me.  I bought Naked 3 because I love Rose Gold & thought it looked like I could get some use out of it. I bought it without swatching it & finally swatched one at a store yesterday...I am so thoroughly in hate with it...granted I wasn't using ES brushes, I was using qtips. I'm NC20, so it should show up on me, right? But even after digging into the shadow, most of the colors applied patchy, splotchy & with very little color payoff. I even had lotion on my arm & water & still they didn't apply worth a crap. The store was empty last night, as I was the only one running errands at 8:30 in the 20 degree weather with wind gusts that literally were pushing me sideways (don't know what it was with the wind chill, but I couldn't feel my hands after walking from my car to the store)...Anyhow. I think I pissed the employee because I said "what is your opinion on this because look at these swatches, it looks like pure s*%t & she felt she needed to school me & tell me how popular a seller they all are. Puh-leaz, she knows me, she sees me all the time in that store & we've had multiple conversations, so I know about UD's reputation. But I'm curious if I'm the only one who has their doubts about using their Naked 3, Vice 2 &/or Smoked Palettes. But especially Naked 3...  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 3, 2014)

Spanky said:


> Thanks in advance.


I think it was the qtips that did it, because with my fingers or soft brush I can get great color payout over primer(fingers usually give me the best color payout) =) But I find that primer is a must with any eyeshadow, it makes the color darker and last longer. Since you already bought it, just try it at home with different application methods before you decide to return it. I didn't like one side of the included brush, because it was digging the eyeshadows too much, need something softer.
  Also when you get all angry and complain about something to someone, usually people go in defensive stance ^^

  I never tried Naked 1 or 2 or Vice2, but I tried other UD palettes and they were all great, hits and misses here and there as with any palettes =) And sometimes UD primer doesn't work best with them.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Jan 6, 2014)

Kaori said:


> *I think it was the qtips that did i*t, because with my fingers or soft brush I can get great color payout over primer(fingers usually give me the best color payout) =) But I find that primer is a must with any eyeshadow, it makes the color darker and last longer. Since you already bought it, just try it at home with different application methods before you decide to return it. I didn't like one side of the included brush, because it was digging the eyeshadows too much, need something softer.
> Also when you get all angry and complain about something to someone, usually people go in defensive stance ^^
> 
> I never tried Naked 1 or 2 or Vice2, but I tried other UD palettes and they were all great, hits and misses here and there as with any palettes =) And sometimes UD primer doesn't work best with them.


  I believe that was the error....


----------



## calicandee (Jan 17, 2014)

I really like the Naked 3 palette but have only used it a few times. I am becoming overwhelmed with palettes and will never use them up. I am glad I got the Naked 3 though because it is different from the others in my collection. No more eyeshadow purchases for though!


----------



## macnc50diva (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm nc50 and the colors that even show on me look blah plain and muddy. I finally returned it.


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

the colors are so so pretty, i dont know if its just me.. but its not good color pay off at all. i wanted to love it so bad. and its weird, because my naked 1 & 2 have amazing color pay off.


----------



## ponderful (Mar 17, 2014)

I like Naked 3 a lot, it's my first Naked palette. Buzz is by far my favorite shade. Nooner is pretty too. I have mainly used Buzz mixed with other colors so far, I should probably explore the rest of the palette more.


----------



## RedLadi (Apr 21, 2014)

This palette is a must have for everyone. I cant think of a skin tone it wont look amazing one. This palette is my favorite of the 3


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 22, 2014)

Jeez, when did the Naked palettes jump to fifty-_four_ dollars? It's been less than six months since N3 was released... ridiculous.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 23, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Jeez, when did the Naked palettes jump to fifty-_four_ dollars? It's been less than six months since N3 was released... ridiculous.


  I've noticed that the other day smh.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2014)

YAY ! It's a very pretty palette, neutral and sultry shades. Perfect for work, office hours , perfect for a wedding or a special occasion, perfect if you feel well, unwell, good days and bad days, even for exercice, Naked 3 Yay of course ( in my own experience ).


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I've noticed that the other day smh.


I noticed that too, I remember the time when all Naked palettes were 40 €...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now 47,90 € strongly disapprove !


----------



## taylorjane (Apr 23, 2014)

I love it! I just recently got it with my ULTA points, and I definitely do not regret it! I'm nw20/15ish and its very complementary!


----------



## LoriL (Apr 28, 2014)

I have used this palette almost daily since getting it back in December.  I find that the color payoff is excellent for all colors (I do use primer, though.)  You can create both basic and more complex, smoky looks with all these colors.  I like it so good it's got me looking at other UD palettes!


----------



## colormefab (Apr 28, 2014)

Update: I've had the N3 for months now and though I found a couple of colors that works for me in the palette, Im still not entirely impressed. I still much prefer the Lorac Unzipped (which I now love and is discontiued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) over this one. Again, Im a NW45/NW46, so it may be suitable for other skintones, I just dont find the colors in this palette worth the now $54 price tag, especially considering all that I must do for the colors that DO work for me, to work.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

colormefab said:


> Update: I've had the N3 for months now and though I found a couple of colors that works for me in the palette, Im still not entirely impressed. I still much prefer the Lorac Unzipped (which I now love and is discontiued  ) over this one. Again, Im a NW45/NW46, so it may be suitable for other skintones, I just dont find the colors in this palette worth the now $54 price tag, especially considering all that I must do for the colors that DO work for me, to work.


  I very much agree with you. I have owned this palette since it came out, and have used it on and off for a while until last week where i decided to use it consecutively the entire week. it became tedious since every look was almost the same. I kept the palette for now since its good for a quick look but it is not a palette that i consider a must and frankly i might just end up putting it on the clearance bin


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 28, 2014)

I like it, but I won't buy it.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 28, 2014)

colormefab said:


> Update: I've had the N3 for months now and though I found a couple of colors that works for me in the palette, Im still not entirely impressed. I still much prefer the Lorac Unzipped (which I now love and is discontiued
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wouldn't pay $54 for it smh I would have to get it on sale or use a gift card If I wanted it now, but I think I used a coupon when it came out.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 28, 2014)

I still remember when the original Naked was $44 USD! :shock: And that was only, what, four years ago? (I think I paid $48 for Naked 2? edit: whoops, I paid $50 for Naked 2!)


----------



## MandyVanHook (Apr 29, 2014)

I think the colors are beautiful and I almost got it because I think the shades would flatter my green eyes and fair skin, but I doubt that I will. I think I have a lot of comparable shades in Mac already. I think that if you don't already own similar shades that it might be worth it.


----------



## saki (Apr 29, 2014)

I really liked this palette. I don't own any other Naked palette's just the Smoky one so I can't really compare it to the other ones. I really like the colours and am quite happy they look good with my skin tone.


----------



## LavenderPearl (May 1, 2014)

colormefab said:


> Update: I've had the N3 for months now and though I found a couple of colors that works for me in the palette, Im still not entirely impressed. I still much prefer the Lorac Unzipped (which I now love and is discontiued  ) over this one. Again, Im a NW45/NW46, so it may be suitable for other skintones, I just dont find the colors in this palette worth the now $54 price tag, especially considering all that I must do for the colors that DO work for me, to work.


  :thud: Where did you hear that the LORAC Unzipped was discontinued?!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2014)

Unzipped is still very much available.  http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod4320067 http://www.loraccosmetics.com/best-sellers_unzipped-palette.html


----------



## ponderful (May 6, 2014)

I've heard Unzipped compared to N3 and that some people like Lorac Unzipped better. If I ever put a dent in my N3, I think I will try Unzipped, since I have a weakness for pink eyeshadow.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 6, 2014)

ponderful said:


> I've heard Unzipped compared to N3 and that some people like Lorac Unzipped better. If I ever put a dent in my N3, I think I will try Unzipped, since I have a weakness for pink eyeshadow.


  I have both of the palettes and although I love the colors in Naked 3, the shadows in Unzipped are better quality imho and no glitter bomb shades.


----------



## chelsealeier (May 13, 2014)

Hm. Maybe I should also try the Lorac unzipped. I've never tried Lorac, and now that Sephora doesn't carry it, I don't really know where to purchase it in Canada, but it might be worth the hunt. I had such high hopes for Naked 3, I love pinks and purples, so I thought I'd use it constantly, but I find I only use one or two colours out of it.


----------



## RedHeadPrincess (May 14, 2014)

I got this for christmas and Im not much of a neutral shade wearer but I really like the first shade (that matte light highlighting,) all over the lid. Other then that, I get minimal use out of the rest of the palette. I definitely do like the matte shades in this palette for crease colors as well as the last kind of purply black color. If you have green eyes these shades would work amazing and for those who love neutrals it's hard to pass up on the wonderful consistency, blendability and shade range of UD eyeshadows


----------



## shellygrrl (May 14, 2014)

chelsealeier said:


> Hm. Maybe I should also try the Lorac unzipped. I've never tried Lorac, and now that Sephora doesn't carry it, I don't really know where to purchase it in Canada, but it might be worth the hunt. I had such high hopes for Naked 3, I love pinks and purples, so I thought I'd use it constantly, but I find I only use one or two colours out of it.


  Nordstrom has an international shipping service.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/international-shopping  And they carry Unzipped.


----------



## chelsealeier (May 14, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> And they carry Unzipped.


 
  Of course! I knew that, thanks for reminding me! This may be a bad discovery.. haha.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 15, 2014)

chelsealeier said:


> Of course! I knew that, thanks for reminding me! This may be a bad discovery.. haha.


  Lorac Unzipped is really SO much better than Naked 3, I think you would get a lot more use out of it.


----------



## ponderful (May 17, 2014)

With all these recent posts buzzing about Lorac Unzipped, it makes me want to get it asap. xD


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

My best friend loves it I got it for her bday bc that's all I heard I want naked 3 and she wears it everyday she's more of a paler person so they look really good on her.  





princesskaren said:


> What do you guys think about the Naked 3 and the rosy/gold tones? Im not too sure how I feel about it yet. I own the 1 and 2 and although I like them I don't reach for them as much as I should, but I don't regret buying them. I think they are great quality but I wish there were more mattes and less fallout (at least in 1 and 2).   Im light yellow/olive skin tone with very dark brown hair and eyes so I'm not too sure if these rosy colors will look good on me. I don't own any pinks so it would really expand my collection but not sure how much I will like them on myself. Im waiting to see more tutorials to get an idea.   What are your opinions? And experiences with rosy colors? Do you think this palette is worth the money?


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Naked 3 is my personal favorite UD palette. I think the colors are flattering on most people, esp fair skin tones. I've noticed I reach for 3 more than any of my other palettes. It just gives a soft, etherial look that I really love. I do a smokey eye with this palette a lot.


----------



## koukla (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi,
I'm new here! *first post, actually*
I felt I should just jump in and give my 2 cents on this thread because I feel so strongly about UD N 3. I really do NOT like it.  I wish I had not wasted my money.

If that is your pic in your avatar, then I'd say that my skintone seems a bit darker and even more "olive" than yours, and more muted (if that makes sense). I am more beige than yellow, so I lean more towards neutral to cool in tone, unless I'm tanning. I would say I am light/medium olive, I have brown eyes, and dk blonde highlighted hair. Without makeup, I'm pretty much shades of beige in skin, hair, and eyes. For this reason, I really love using very dramatic color in my makeup, or at least a lot of contrast of tones or hues.
  My eyes were attracted to the UD N 3 because I love warm burnished reddish tones in my brown and plum e/s. The online pics I saw of this palette all looked very warm, coppered-rose in tone.  My skin tone seems to eat up warm tones in makeup. It takes a very very reddish brown or reddish plum to really show up as having any red in it at all. If a color is just slightly warm, it will read as either a flat neutral or an ashy/grey/taupe ie "muddy" shade on me.

UD N3 was a total disappointment in all of the shades, except for use as a brow bone highlight. And even then, they were barely noticeable. They look more grey'd rose/antique taupe rose vs true rose or true pink.  Against my brown eyes, these rose shades would have been just OK, had they shown up on my skin. I was really hoping this palette was more of a WARM/TAWNY pink/burgundy type of palette. The 2 deepest shades were fine as crease shades (I wear a smokey eye/nude lip). There was enough red in them to keep the brown from looking too flat, but still the color came off as more of a non-flat charcoal vs a deep burgundy-black. The shimmery shade -- well, there was no shimmer apparent once on my crease. The medium shades matched my eye lids too much (didn't show up). And the brow bone highlighs were just ..."fine". The whole look however was a total BORE, snore-fest for me, as I really love CONTRAST and drama to my smokey eye. 

If you like that "soft, feminine, romantic feel ala Victorian rose" type of look, well then maybe you will like this on your light olive skin. But if you are hoping for something to give you want that VaVoom! type of look (warm, coral-pink, and burnished burgundy) -- skip this palette.


----------



## stacybreann (Jul 29, 2014)

I also have olive skin with Brown hair and eyes and I  quite love my Naked 3 pallette! I was also apprehensive about buying it,  but I've been turning to it more than N1 and N2 lately!  the pink colors are a nice change and I've  received a lot of compliments  with the looks I've created with it.  look up some tutorials,  it's fun to okay around with!


----------



## Queenesq (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm NC50 and I'm still loving this palette almost a year later.  I love Limit, Nooner, Liar, Darside and Blackheart the most.  I had to get one for my Mom because she kept asking to borrow mine.  Nice neutral palette.  I like switching up my game with cooler tones.


----------



## ouertatani (Sep 11, 2014)

favorite!! rosey tones are my fave


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

I love my naked 3 it's gorgeous might get a back up lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 29, 2014)

diegodior said:


> I love my naked 3 it's gorgeous might get a back up lol


  I have Naked 1and 3. I especially love Naked 3 too.


----------



## EmsyHammer (Jan 7, 2015)

love love love!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 7, 2015)

EmsyHammer said:


> love love love!


  Me too.


----------



## cwillie (Jan 7, 2015)

I have 1&2 and basics2, and have tried to push buying this off forever, but I think I'm going to cave and get it. Hubby gave me the choice between this and vice for Christmas, I got vice, kinda regret it! Live and learn


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 29, 2015)

I use the 5 shades on the right side (from nooner over), but never really the first ones on the left. They dont show up well on my pale skin and pinks tend to make me look ill


----------

